# can i use distilled water or sterile normal saline for hcg?



## fit4life (Nov 22, 2011)

used the search button found alot of info except this. i have 2 chinese amps of hcg(5000iu) with a puff of powder on bottom, my local drug store carries distilled water and is sterilized.  They also carry sterile normal saline eye wash.  Would this be an okay alternative to bacteriostatic water?  it would be so much easier for me and cant locate bac water even @CEM. Plan on using it all up in a month and refrigerated.  Thank You

Testfreak


----------



## TonyMack (Nov 22, 2011)

If was all being used within a few days, maybe, but why risk it? Get some BAC water. There's cheap dom sources that can ship it within a couple of days.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 22, 2011)

Good domestic source right here:

Amazon.com: 30ml Bacteriostatic Water, w/10ml Factory Sealed Sterile Vials: Health & Personal Care


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 22, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Good domestic source right here:
> 
> Amazon.com: 30ml Bacteriostatic Water, w/10ml Factory Sealed Sterile Vials: Health & Personal Care



Gotta love Amazon.


----------



## fit4life (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks bros, seriously appreciatte it.  GreatWhiteTruth thanks for the link. on pretty heavy cycle wanna get my nuts back up to size and increase libido asap!!  Been using Proviron @100mgs daily seems to help.


----------



## Mooksman (Nov 22, 2011)

I've used distiller water for a long time for both hgh and hcg. I haven't had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## fit4life (Nov 22, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Good domestic source right here:
> 
> Amazon.com: 30ml Bacteriostatic Water, w/10ml Factory Sealed Sterile Vials: Health & Personal Care


 Thanks again GWT ordered 30ml of bac water 2 sterile vials under 12.00 bucks plus free shipping.  Gonna hook it all up now...Repped bro.

Testfreak


----------



## plifter198 (Nov 22, 2011)

when getting the distiller water at the drug store would it be at the pharmacy counter where youd ask for it? this isnt the distilled water that comes in a bottle right?? im about to do hcg for the first time in 4 weeks. all i have is the lil bit of bac water that came with my hcg


----------



## wickedwayz (Nov 22, 2011)

Isn't eye wash from a drug store about the same ph?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 22, 2011)

testfreak said:


> Thanks again GWT ordered 30ml of bac water 2 sterile vials under 12.00 bucks plus free shipping.  Gonna hook it all up now...Repped bro.
> 
> Testfreak



Not a problem. There's nothing wrong with purchasing bac-stat water OTC. Most people don't know it can be purchased OTC (sort of).

Interestingly enough at my local drug store the bac stat water is right next to the slin pins where all of the diabetic stuff is.  ...


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 23, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Not a problem. There's nothing wrong with purchasing bac-stat water OTC. Most people don't know it can be purchased OTC (sort of).
> 
> Interestingly enough at my local drug store the bac stat water is right next to the slin pins where all of the diabetic stuff is.  ...



Yeah bac stat at Walgreens.  Have to ask for it though.  And slin pins.


----------



## squigader (Nov 23, 2011)

It's worth the extra expense over distilled or eye wash. Nice find GreatWhite, good pick test...


----------



## Justin Kase (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry for jumping in on your post.
I'm 31
208 lbs
15% bf
5-11
2 cycles.
 I want advise on a 3rd.
300 iu hcg 2x a week for 10 wks
250 mg boldenone 2x  for 10 wks
100 mg tern ace 2x for 10 weeks
20 mcg ostarine daily week 6-10
40 mcg clen daily week 6-10
Pct nolv.
Any thoughts


----------



## fit4life (Nov 23, 2011)

plifter198 said:


> when getting the distiller water at the drug store would it be at the pharmacy counter where youd ask for it? this isnt the distilled water that comes in a bottle right?? im about to do hcg for the first time in 4 weeks. all i have is the lil bit of bac water that came with my hcg


 when getting the distilled water you can get that at the grocery store.  Distilled water is sterilized.  Just look around you will find it.


----------



## fit4life (Nov 23, 2011)

squigader said:


> It's worth the extra expense over distilled or eye wash. Nice find GreatWhite, good pick test...


 i agree squigader glad to get the 30 ml bac water plus a couple sterile vials was a great find bro.   i enjoy this site everyone is helpful and a great place to learn new things!!!!!!!


----------



## Thresh (Nov 23, 2011)

99ml distiller water, 1ml BA, you have bac water.

If you are going to use bac water frequently I recommend making you own.


----------



## fit4life (Nov 29, 2011)

Got bac water, sterile vial and 2 amps of hcg. Each amp is 5,000iu and have question on reconstitution dosage.  I added 5ccs of bac water to 10,000iu of hcg to my sterile vial then stuck it in fridge.  My slin pin only goes up to .50 units. Would .50 units be 500ius of hcg at this mixture?


----------

